# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Oorsuizen/Tinnitus - Artikel

## Agnes574

*OORSUIZEN*

*Oorsuizen is een frequent voorkomend probleem*. 

Tot 15% van de bevolking lijdt aan oorsuizen (tinnitus). 
Meer dan de helft van deze patiënten hebben last van een depressie, welke soms leidt tot zelfdoding. 
Tot 40% van de mensen met oorsuizen hebben slaapstoornissen en bij 1 op 5 geeft dit oorsuizen aanleiding tot een belangrijk verlies van de levenskwaliteit. 

In tegenstelling tot wat vaak gesteld wordt, is bij vele gevallen van oorsuizen wel degelijk een oorzaak te vinden, en dus een behandeling mogelijk. 
Dit opent perspectieven voor een betere behandeling. 


*Oorsuizen kan onderverdeeld worden in twee totaal verschillende entiteiten:* 
*pulsatiele (kloppende) en 
*niet-pulsatiele tinnitus. 


*Pulsatiele tinnitus* 
Pulsatiele tinnitus is te wijten aan een resonantie-effect in het rotsbeen, door vasculaire afwijkingen - maar met normaal functionerende gehoorsbanen. Pulsatiele tinnitus kan onderverdeeld worden in : 
*hartslag-synchroon oorsuizen en 
*een "veneuze hum", die meer synchroon verloopt met de ademhaling. 
Deze veneuze hum kan veroorzaakt worden door afwijkingen in de aders, of door verhoogde druk in de hersenpan. 
Hartslag-synchroon oorsuizen wordt veroorzaakt door afwijkingen in het slagaderlijk systeem. 


*Niet-pulsatiele tinnitus* 
Niet-pulsatiele tinnitus daarentegen wordt veroorzaakt door afwijkingen van het gehoorsstelsel en kan beschouwd worden als een soort "fantoompijn" van het gehoor. Eender welk letsel op het traject van de gehoorsbanen kan oorsuizen uitlokken. Om oorsuizen te begrijpen, is een kennis van de groei en ontwikkeling van de gehoorsbanen van groot belang.


*Hoe ontstaat oorsuizen ?*
Wanneer er een letsel ontstaat ter hoogte van een gehoorszenuw ontstaat daardoor een focale demyelinisatie (klein letsel in de isolatielaag rond de zenuw). 

Dit kunnen we waarnemen door een functioneel onderzoek, nml. door auditieve geëvoceerde hersenstam potentialen te meten. De geleiding van geluid in de gehoorsbaan zien we onder vorm van een curve met een zestal pieken. Een geleidingsvertraging vnl. tussen piek I en III, kleiner worden van piek 2, of een verschil tussen de zieke en de gezonde kant zijn argumenten voor een letsel ter hoogte van de gehoorszenuw zelf. Dit kan gaan om een tumortje of een druk op de gehoorszenuw door een bloedvat.

Indien bv deze bloedvatcompressie ter hoogte van de gehoorszenuw blijft bestaan kan daardoor een litteken ontstaan in de zenuw zelf, waardoor herstel niet meer mogelijk is.

Deze focale demyelisatie veroorzaakt een ectopische exitatie (kortsluiting) waardoor de gehoorszenuw minder goed gaat werken. Hierdoor krijgt de hersenstam en de hersencortex (=hersenschors) abnormale informatie te verwerken waaraan deze zich gaat aanpassen door een reorganisatie. 

Juist hierdoor ontstaat oorsuizen. 


*Samenvattend* 
Samenvattend kan men zeggen dat een letsel ter hoogte van de gehoorszenuw de isolatielaag rond deze gehoorszenuw aantast waardoor kortsluitingen ontstaan in de normale geleiding van de gehoorszenuw. De hersenstam en hersenen gaan zich daaraan aanpassen doch deze gewijzigde informatie horen wij onder de vorm van oorsuizen. We kunnen oorsuizen dus beschouwen als pijnlijke tintelingen van de gehoorsbaan. In deze zin is oorsuizen equivalent aan fantoompijnen bij mensen die een amputatie hebben ondergaan. Oorsuizen zijn een vorm van fantoomgeluiden. 


*Andere oorzaken van oorzuizen*
Deze verklaring van de nervus cochlearis gemedieerd oorsuizen gaat ook op voor andere oorzaken van oorsuizen. 

Bij een geluidstrauma of bepaalde antibiotica inname bv. zullen de trilharen die de hoge tonen waarnemen (geluidsreceptoren in het slakkenhuis) tijdelijk of definitief stuk gaan. 
Hierdoor kunnen die zenuwbanen die de hoge tonen geleiden niet functioneel worden. 

Deze niet-functionele gehoorsbanen zullen nu de middentonen helpen maar zijn genetisch gecodeerd om hoge tonen informatie te verwerken. Dit leidt tot een mismatch tussen wat deze neuronen doen en waarvoor ze geprogrammeerd zijn. Dit resulteert in een subjectieve gewaarwording van oorsuizen.


*Soorten oorsuizen en hun behandeling* 

Oorsuizen dient multidisciplinair benaderd en behandeld te worden. 

Vaak is de oorzaak niet onmiddellijk duidelijk, en alleen een grondig onderzoek en functietesten kunnen richting geven aan de behandelingswijze. 

Zowel Neus- Keel- Oorartsen als Neurochirurgen spelen hierbij een belangrijke rol. 

In die gevallen waar geen oorzakelijke behandeling kan ingesteld worden, kan een behandeling met Hyperbare Zuurstoftherapie soms nog uitkomst bieden. 

Ook (nog) experimentele technieken, zoals Hersenstam- en Hersencortexstimulatie kunnen in de toekomst soelaas bieden bij therapieresistent oorsuizen.

Voor méér informatie zie www.oorsuizen.be

(bron: oorsuizen.be)

----------


## afra1213

Ik heb gezien dat oorsuizingen drie oorzaken kunnen hebben

1) wanneer de nier stoort

2) wanneer de bloedcirculatie niet goed is

3) door te veel spierspanning.

Alle 3 deze oorzaken hebben invoer op oorruis/suizingen

----------

